# King Fish



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey I am fishing in a tournament in carabelle in 3 weekends and it is called the big 4 offshore. I am fishing with some friends and we can catch king mackeral but, they are never usually a good size. I would say the average king we catch is 10-15 lbs, which by no means is a tournament winner. I am very familiar with trolling a dead cigar minnow with a duster and slow trolling live baits. So is there any tricks you guys use to catch the smoker; weather it is location, baits, best trolling speed. 

Thanks,
Phillip


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

some very general suggestions - troll some hard tails around some structure in about 120-180' or so of water. If you've got downriggers troll one at 2/3 the depth the other at about 1/3 at about 3 knots- you should do fine.



Others on here will likely give you lots of more options wire sizes, ribbonfish, etc. Good luck


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

We usually can catch smokers between 30 and 45lbs around oil rigs out of fortmorgan.I dont no for shure if its where ur fishingthere are no big kings or your bait.At the close rigs we use the biggest bluerunners we can get and slow troll them.this will keep the small kings from bitting.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I only know about two things that are supposed to catch bigger kings:

1. The mouths of rivers or creeks, especially on a falling tide (that one has worked for me).

2. Outside schooling fish either on the downcurrent side or under them (even schooling bonita - very, very slow, so you don't catch bonita) that one has workedfor meon bonitabut it's been years since I've seen schooling king.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Biglive hardtails work well although I have occasionally caught large kingfish on cig & duster rigs. You are going to have to find some type of structurepreferrably in deeper water. Occasionally one will be caught along the beach but most smokers are out deeper. I would also look for any large schools of bait on the surface and troll around them -notice that I said around them. I see many people make the mistake of trolling through them.Many timeskings will hang on the outside looking to pick up aneasy target or sometimes hang deep to get leftovers from smaller fish working above.If you can find a good current rip, troll on the clean side of it. I've caught some decent fish doing that too. Good Luck!


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

either bump troll hardtails on your downriggers near rigs in 90 feet plus (as stated above). or, try drifting over wrecks and reefs while chumming the shit out of em witht the same downrigger setup. if we're at a rig that we know normally holds kings well hook up and get a really good slick going with freelined livies. if their are any in the area they'll make there presence know within 15 minutes. if not keep rig hoppin


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Anchor or slow troll around structure. Do not use any small baits. Use big hardtails, bonitas, bluefish, chicken dolphin.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Phillip - start making phone calls to local bait and tackle stores in that area. Try to get local reports from thatregion.Check the water temps and color with online resources. Give Kingfishconnection.com a look. Choose big, frisky baits. Use downriggers and top water baits. Try running baits with skirts, naked, and double pogie rigs. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for all of the help guys. I will try to get to deeper water but that is the problem with fishing out of Carabelle, they are not blessed like us. 35 miles offshore is about 80 ft of water so it will be harder to get deep. So i see that slow trolling live bait is definitely the preferred method and make sure we get some big baits for the weekend.



Thanks for the help guys,

Phillip


----------



## Gator167 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry to derail this thread, but I have a question about one of these tips. Ok, well Im about to show my newness to this: If you slow troll a live bait, wont it be a dead bait pretty quick? I've fished off of the piers and put live hardtails out on ballons orfreelined and have trolled with dead cigs on dusters and with stretch 20's ect, but Ive never tryed to troll with a live bait. Doyou have totrollas slow as the boat goes inorder to keep it alive?Just wondering:looser

thanks


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

a decent bait like a hardtail can be trolled for a LONG time before he expires. slowtrolling is the #1 way to catch a smoker kingfish.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

That book the kingfish bible recomends small snappers.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

The larger the bait is better when slow trolled. BUT I don't recommend Red Snapper seeing how ALL REEF FISH are prohibited as bait.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hardtails and cigar minnows hold up well, trolling slow. Dorado do not last long at all. Bonita have to be back in the water in seconds but make excellent baits.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

hardtails, blue fish, mullet, menhaden, live cigs, and mingo's all make fantastic baits. but the best bait is what you find offshore near where you are planning on trolling. that's what the kings will be feeding on.


----------

